
Ask HN: How do you make new friends? - notoriousarun
As we get older, making friends takes more work. Seems like most people are so busy with life that it&#x27;s hard to build new friendships. I&#x27;m looking to meet new people. What things are you doing to make and keep new friends?
======
simonmales
Definitely know the feeling especially if you are in place you didn't grow up.

Not a magic formula but I find sports opens a few doors for starting to make
new friends.

Once mentioned on HN before: if you are ever invited to something, just go.
Disclaimer as long as it aligns with your moral principals.

~~~
notoriousarun
I got the point, but sports and meetup events are closed due to COVID-19.

